# Kill switch anyone?



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Has anyone installed a kill switch on their Tiguan? I put one one under the driver's seat of a car I owned years ago. It cut power to the fuel pump. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What would be the purpose? What conditions is your vehicle exposed to that you think it would be a benefit?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I've not, but I also can't fathom any reason to have such a switch. There's plenty of safety systems that kill the fuel pump in the event of rollover or significant collision.
What's the reasoning behind adding an additional switch?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

gerardrjj said:


> I've not, but I also can't fathom any reason to have such a switch. There's plenty of safety systems that kill the fuel pump in the event of rollover or significant collision.
> What's the reasoning behind adding an additional switch?


security if the car were to be stolen. 
but that all i can think of to install a kill switch.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

You nailed it Vdubs...security. Yes it's got the VW alarm/demobilizer system (I opted out of that Karr/SWAT system thank you) but all it takes is some thug with a fequency reader sitting in a parking lot or even in front of your house to get around that wiz bang stuff. Read the freq your FOB is constantly emitting, program it in and away they go. A kill switch will ruin their day. Problem is I'm not at all familiar with the electronics on VWs so I am wondering if someone has already installed a switch and what they are disabling with it.

20 years ago I put a kill switch in a Camry. IIRC I just tapped into the power wire to the fuel pump at the relay then strung the wires through the firewall and to a switch I mounted under the driver's seat. Worked great. I hope it'll be that simple with this Tiguan.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Diego012 said:


> You nailed it Vdubs...security. Yes it's got the VW alarm/demobilizer system (I opted out of that Karr/SWAT system thank you) but all it takes is some thug with a fequency reader sitting in a parking lot or even in front of your house to get around that wiz bang stuff. Read the freq your FOB is constantly emitting, program it in and away they go......


Why wouldn't you keep the keys in shielded envelopes?


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I have car net so it would be tracked, but I doubt anyone would steal it. I wish someone would take mine.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

smg64ct203 said:


> I have car net so it would be tracked, but I doubt anyone would steal it. I wish someone would take mine.


There's no reason someone would want to scan and steal a Tiguan. Maybe they would want the wheels (if it's an R or Premium), but not the car.



Diego012 said:


> I'm not at all familiar with the electronics on VWs.


Because of this, you should not alter the electrics in any way. That 20 year old Camry was primitive compared to these cars. Unless you have a full VCDS system and can read and write code, don't. There are so many interconnected systems that you will do something that will cause an unforeseen problem and void your warranty.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

brian81 said:


> Because of this, you should not alter the electrics in any way. That 20 year old Camry was primitive compared to these cars. Unless you have a full VCDS system and can read and write code, don't. There are so many interconnected systems that you will do something that will cause an unforeseen problem and void your warranty.


Exactly. That's why I'm here asking. 26 years in the USAF working avionics has given me a good understanding of analogue and digital electronics and I've had plenty of experience working complicated circuits. I just need to learn VW particulars before I make any moves. It was far easier to do that on previous cars I've owned but VW seems to be a bit more lacking in making this info available to the public. Am I wrong? Is there a source I'm not finding?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Diego012 said:


> ......just need to learn VW particulars before I make any moves....


VW uses the same laws of physics as every other make.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Diego012 said:


> Has anyone installed a kill switch on their Tiguan? I put one one under the driver's seat of a car I owned years ago. It cut power to the fuel pump. Never had a problem with it.


My dad used to do that back when cars had distributors, to kill the distributor to prevent the cars from being stolen

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## colodude18 (Jun 25, 2013)

OP, did you ever succeed in putting a kill switch in place in your Tiguan? I realize this thread is 2 years old but I see you are still active on the forum.
Reason I ask is that last week my daughters 2019 GLI was stolen and I want to protect our two Tiguans from the same fate. Thank in advance!


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

colodude18 said:


> OP, did you ever succeed in putting a kill switch in place in your Tiguan? I realize this thread is 2 years old but I see you are still active on the forum.
> Reason I ask is that last week my daughters 2019 GLI was stolen and I want to protect our two Tiguans from the same fate. Thank in advance!


Still here. No I never got around to it. Too much going on. Course now it seems cat converters are the theft item of choice among the car thief crowd. Kill switch won't help there. I did install a killer security system around the house. Three cams out front and two out back with the voice option so I can call them SOBs as they walk up to the house or yell "leave my cat alone" you Btard!


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

brian81 said:


> There's no reason someone would want to scan and steal a Tiguan. Maybe they would want the wheels (if it's an R or Premium), but not the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this, you should not alter the electrics in any way. That 20 year old Camry was primitive compared to these cars. Unless you have a full VCDS system and can read and write code, don't. There are so many interconnected systems that you will do something that will cause an unforeseen problem and void your warranty.


This is a Volkswagen. The fact that he even thought about modifying it will void his warranty. 🤣


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

To be fair, I don't know a manufacture that wouldn't void the electrical aspect of your warranty if you started modifying it more than plugging in a 12V device into the accessory plug.

You'd want something that was 100% reversable without leaving tattletale signs that something had been "done". Perhaps a switch that inserted itself into the circuit via the fuse socket that you could just pull it out without evidence when you had dealer visits.


----------



## colodude18 (Jun 25, 2013)

Diego012 said:


> Still here. No I never got around to it. Too much going on. Course now it seems cat converters are the theft item of choice among the car thief crowd. Kill switch won't help there. I did install a killer security system around the house. Three cams out front and two out back with the voice option so I can call them SOBs as they walk up to the house or yell "leave my cat alone" you Btard!


Thanks for responding anyways. My daughter just received a call from a neighboring town's Sherriff's department with the message "we think we found your VW". We'll go take a look tonight with our butt cheeks clenched


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

First things that come to mind if you install kill switch on the fuel pump
1. If you have remote start that will not work
2. It will throw some codes for sure. when you open driver door that primes the fuel pump but if kill switch has open circuit that will throw cooooooodes.

Short dont it on a modern car! Or at least try to eliminate something less invasive. Like kill switch for a start/stop engine if you have one. That might not throw a code? IDK


----------

